# True Copy Attestation in Dubai



## chaituz (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi,

I am applying for Australian PR and as part of the process, I need to attest the photocopy of my passport, payslips and the employment contract. 

I have approached various typing centers, and even been to Al Twar center for the same. But all of them rejected saying that there is no such thing. 

I have been to IVS global attestation, where in they said that these documents are to be attested by the Ministry of external affairs in India, Ministry of Labour in UAE and then they'll be doing the attestation. I really don't think that this is such a lengthy process.

Could some one from the group help me where I can get the photocopies attested for the visa purpose.

Best Regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why not try a solicitors?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

chaituz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Australian PR and as part of the process, I need to attest the photocopy of my passport, payslips and the employment contract.
> 
> ...


Genius Attestation... They are the best and will charge you lots of money. Photocopies wont be attested only originals.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Does the Australian process specify what attestation is required? If it is just attesting that it is a true copy, then like Stevesolar said any lawyer (or professionally qualified and registered professional) should be able to attest it.


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

rsinner said:


> Does the Australian process specify what attestation is required? If it is just attesting that it is a true copy, then like Stevesolar said any lawyer (or professionally qualified and registered professional) should be able to attest it.


Hi rsinner, Were you able to get your copies attested, If yes Please advice me, Am also looking for the same.


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

*Same situation*

Guys did you find anything i already got my degree certificate and transcript from India - Now ACS is asking for them to be notorized & certified as true copy of the original - Can I do this in UAE itself?


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

For the Australian PR, you need to get your the copies of your documents verified against the originals by a Justice of the Peace... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justice_of_the_peace#Australia - you should find a Justice of the Peace within the Australian Consulate - Services for Australians - the Justice of the Peace will ensure a true copy with a stamp and signature on the copy.

The above is the process when onshore in Australia - not sure how the process is when offshore but worth giving the consulate a call to find out...


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Also, check out this site that's a great resource for Australian visa info and to ask questions... Moving to Australia - immigration, visas and expat forum PomsInOz


----------



## rk2oz (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, i have previously applied through my agent, they charged me 5 dhs/paper. Before that i have checked in the market, if i am not wrong the rate was 20-30 dhs/paper. If possible better attest from india and send it to them.


----------



## Noodyghaly (Jul 24, 2017)

rk2oz said:


> Hi, i have previously applied through my agent, they charged me 5 dhs/paper. Before that i have checked in the market, if i am not wrong the rate was 20-30 dhs/paper. If possible better attest from india and send it to them.


 Where is that agent??? I need to get certified copies for Australia and seem to be going in circles.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

you are getting tripped up with terminology... its not an *attested* true copy... its *certified* true copy of the original... the two processes are very different...

*attestation* verifies that the signature on an *original* document is genuine... and in the sequence of attestations required for uae visas, local government attests to the signature of the document... then external affairs attests to the signature of the local official... then embassy attests the signature of external affairs, and finally the mofa attests the signature of the embassy official...

*certified* true copy is just that... take a copy of the original document, and get it certified by a notary public or a lawyer that the *copy* is a true representation of the original document... all it means is that the copy of the document has not been altered when compared to the original document...

any notary public or lawyer can certify copies as certified true copies...


----------



## sayadrameez (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi, Anyone has first hand information where I can get true copy certified in UAE , because when I checked with Australian Embassy in Abu Dhabi , they said the cost is 189 AED per document . When I check online , there are some websites mentioning to get translated to Arabic and then certify.
It's a bit confusing currently.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

At a Notary Public - any one will do.

Original plus copy and they will do it for a fee. But just because they certify it as a true copy of the original, that doesnt confirm the original is real.


----------

